# Truth in resorts snow reports



## billski (Mar 12, 2013)

_The award for the week goes to JP, on their facebook page today:_

Dear guests,

 If you'd like to see my  best side, today you won't be viewing it. I'm just not feeling like  myself- foggy, congested with a cloudy head and minor fever. If you'd  like to come visit anyway and keep an old friend company, your time here  is always valued dearly. I should return to my cool self in a day or  so.

 Sincerely,
 Jay Peak

(oops, wrong forum.  Would you please move me?  Thanks!)


----------



## wtcobb (Mar 12, 2013)

Get well soon, Jay. I'll be back to see you before the season is out.


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 12, 2013)

MRG posted that the General Stark Pub opens at 11:00.


----------



## billski (Mar 12, 2013)

David Metsky said:


> MRG posted that the General Stark Pub opens at 11:00.



If you can't play outside, then play inside :beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2013)

That why you go to A zone trip reports hello!!!@@@@@@##4444


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 13, 2013)

billski said:


> _The award for the week goes to JP, on their facebook page today:_
> 
> Dear guests,
> 
> ...




That was a fun ski report, but I'll believe in truthful ski reports when I see something like this for the upcoming week-end:

'While we have 90% of our trails open, please do note that all glades are ice covered and unskiable.  On natural terrain, please note that you'll likely destroy your back trying to hit any mogul on the hill.   Groomed runs will be OK for about 60 minutes, after which they'll turn to an ice fest with hordes of skiers trying to survive skidding sideways.  Unless you're a ski racer with really sharp slalom skis, we strongly suggest that you stay home and pray for more snow or more unseasonably warm weather'


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 13, 2013)

fbrissette said:


> That was a fun ski report, but I'll believe in truthful ski reports when I see something like this for the upcoming week-end:
> 
> 'While we have 90% of our trails open, please do note that all glades are ice covered and unskiable.  On natural terrain, please note that you'll likely destroy your back trying to hit any mogul on the hill.   Groomed runs will be OK for about 60 minutes, after which they'll turn to an ice fest with hordes of skiers trying to survive skidding sideways.  Unless you're a ski racer with really sharp slalom skis, we strongly suggest that you stay home and pray for more snow or more unseasonably warm weather'



Exactly.  

I think Bolton Valley's report from today is more honest and less cryptic.



> With  a clearer understanding of the current conditions and our Patrol team  having taken their morning runs, due to yesterday's weather we will now  have 11 trails open for today.
> 
> My advice? A couple runs,  followed by a beer and a burger. The brews in the JMT were not watered  down by the precipitation, so you’re good!


----------



## fbrissette (Mar 13, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I think Bolton Valley's report from today is more honest and less cryptic.



Thumbs up for Bolton Valley.  That's pretty good !


----------

